# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Sustanon 250 from Pakistan,Karachi ..real or fake

## rc1

Hey guys let me know what you think. 

Thanks

----------


## rc1

2 more box pics

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Looks good.

----------


## musselman

Looks good to me too...

----------


## mazroid

i got some Karachi sust last week looks the same to me dude. BN300608XV and that got the all clear.

----------


## TAlexa

Your good to go bro.

----------


## wuboy25

Looks good. Enjoy

----------


## rc1

Thanks everybody!

----------


## juicy_brucy

nice.

----------


## Jay_notellin

Def good!!!!! I am so jealous........I am 50+ days off a sus cycle.

You are going to get SO F'n STRONG!!!!!!!!! By your 6th week on sus, people will start taking notice of the strength increase on Sus. It is dramatic.

----------


## Grizzly420

look just like my last ones yee hawwwwww get er done

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Karachi's is the way to go for Sust.

----------


## MichaelCC

got some bad news for you "RC1" - your karachis are very poor made fakes  :Smilie:  hahaha just kidding, bro - enjoy it

----------


## DarKOmeN

i got the same sustanon 2 so im glad its legit gear

----------


## topgun1983

so jealous...karatchi is the way to go defo. arsehole to open tho

----------


## powerbodybuilder

> so jealous...karatchi is the way to go defo. arsehole to open tho


Put toilet paper around amp and just twist and you will find braking point, if not go to Walmart they have glass cutters for about $3

----------

